
Show HN: Color Correct Underwater Photos - jwdmsd1
https://seabetter.com/
======
gitgud
Brilliant name! _seabetter_. It would be great to have some before/after
examples on the site, I see there's some in the linked blog post

[https://blog.cuvilib.com/2015/09/28/cuvis-underwater-
filter-...](https://blog.cuvilib.com/2015/09/28/cuvis-underwater-filter-in-
action/)

